

Design a personal vCard - crappypixel
http://crappypixel.com/design-a-personal-vcard
In this Photoshop tutorial you will learn how to design a personal vCard.
======
dwilson718
Mandatory: I use to have a vCard....but i lost it some time ago ;)

